# New Paulies Pictures



## Paulie (19/8/16)

Hey all,

Here some pics of the new juices out next Tuesday at some of the major stores!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform (19/8/16)

@Paulie you rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/8/16)

That looks awesome Paulie. Can't wait to try them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

